#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Rolling in the deep cover

## renevanh

http://youtu.be/a7UFm6ErMPU

Damn...

----------


## showband

momenteel is er een generatie op aan het staan die perfecte instrumenten en echt goede lessen krijgt.
in deze regio doet ready to play daar veel aan www.r2p.nl

-Dan heb je de kleinzoon/dochter van muzikanten uit de sixties " the hague rock city" die aan gemoedigd door opa al heel jong op vintage fenders precies uitgelegd krijgen hoe het werkt. 
-Dan kunnen ze naar R2Play Waar ze les krijgen van bandleden die werkelijk in Di-Rect/kane/anouk/borsato zijn/haar band zitten. 
-Dat gaat gelijk in bandverband. Waar ze populaire nummers echt goed uitgelegd krijgen. (soms door degene die de partij ook werkelijk op de plaat heeft gezet!)
-En elke maand een nummer voor publiek in een zaal met een goed PA uitvoeren. Op R2P avonden.
-Daarna is er een enorme groep privedocenten te vinden. (op drums bv cleuver, zuiderwijk)
-En een vervolgtraject van tientallen popopleidingen MBO/HBO

Dus het niveau is enorm hoog aan het worden. Het is echt niet vreemd om op uitvoeringen van middelbare scholen gewoon 5 goede drummers aan te treffen. Waar 20 jaar geleden het in jongerencentra al een uitzondering was.

Ook komen er na 2000 van conservatoria nu ook hier en daar muzikanten die je wel met een gerust hart direct het toneel op kan slepen. Dat is ongekend.

een paar kanttekeningen....
-De muziek wordt er niet automatisch beter mee.
-eenmaal aan het eind van dit traject is er te weinig werk. De hoeveelheid werk is namelijk niet groter geworden, het aanbod wel.
-en veel muzikanten vinden ergens halverwege dit traject dat ze klaar zijn en alles weten. Waarmee ze onmogelijk worden om mee te werken.

de bovenstaande film zou ik nu zeker met twee of drie bezettingen R2P kunnen maken. De helft van de 18 jarigen die speelt me helemaal gek op het vlak van instrumentbeheersing. En daar gaan we nog mooie dingen van horen. En op bruiloften voorspel ik nog veel livemuziek met meespelende familieleden.

----------


## Gast1401081

Heb daar toevallig laatst een heel gesprek over gehad. Met dezelfde conclusie : Opa, je mag met pensioen.!
De nieuwe generatie mept, plukt, swingt, zingt en drukt de oudere generatie eindelijk weg. Dit geldt overigens ook voor de koks, de autocoureurs, de websitebouwers, de electromonteurs, etc etc.

En daar ben ik blij om. De tijd dat de drummer van de lokale bruiloftband op basis van een nooit uitgebrachte elpee even iedereen het graf in prees ligt dus nu officieel achter ons.

----------


## imacolaf

Ik hoor het meisje zingen en het klinkt zeker gezien haar leeftijd heel erg goed. Maar als ik kijk zie ik volgens mij wel iemand waarbij de techniek niet zo best is. Hopelijk gaat dat niet opbreken.

----------


## stainz

Geef eerlijk toe dat het niveau van veel jonge kinderen vaak al redelijk hoog ligt, ondanks het feit dat ik de stem/techniek niet fantastisch vind en het geheel heel erg gemaakt maar als daar vraag naar is!

----------


## NesCio01

> Opa, je mag met pensioen.!



_Neem je gelijk je analoge meuk mee opa?
_
grtz

----------

